# 1DX Focusing Issues... Please share your experiences...



## clicstudio (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been using the 1D X for a month and a half now...
For 9 years, I used 1D series cameras. My last was 1D IV.
I already put out about 15K photos on it. Yes, I work a lot...
Anyway. I am actually worried about the focusing on the camera. I would say that in 20% of the photos, the camera fails to focus or it is soft. I only have one lens, a 24-70 F2.8L I've been using for 6 years. I never shoot in AI Servo mode. Always in One Shot and I haven't changed the way I work. I move around a lot and manually change the focus points with the joystick, on the fly. I can't seem to find a reliable focusing method. I tried all of the new focusing modes. Zone Focusing, cross type, individual, etc... I am NOT getting the same accuracy I was getting on the 1D IV.
Even at F8.0, the focus is sharp on the focusing point but the rest of the image is blurry. Again, I am using the very same lens. Unfortunately I sold my 1D IV so I can't compare them side by side, but I am not used to having these issues and getting too many useless images...
I hope it is not a Full Frame issue. The cropped sensor, being smaller, might be sharper all around. I don't know. I am also seeing more distortion, vignetting and blur on the edges. Something i never got on a 1.3 crop sensor...
I though it might be an issue with the "old" lens not being able to keep up with the new 1DX focusing speed.
10 year-old technology...
:-\
Please share your thoughts and experiences. I would like to know which focusing mode you find faster and more accurate.
I am getting the 24-70 F2.8L II tomorrow from Adorama. I will test it out. Hopefully, the camera and the lens will really work well together.
Cheers

Patrick


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2012)

A

F

M

A



By which I mean, have you done an autofocus microadjustment on your lens?

I can say that the AF on my 1D X is bang on. Ok, I don't have a 24-70. But I have 10 AF lenses, all of which nail focus on nearly every shot, even at f/1.2. Most of them have some amount of AFMA applied, in some cases 4 or more units (1 unit is 1/8 the depth of focus for the lens at max aperture, so a 4-unit adjustment means off by 50% of the depth of focus, on average).


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree that you need to make sure you have AFMA set for your lens. I would also recommend learning a new way to focus your shots since the 1DX has a ton of settings when it comes to auto focus and using one shot is probably not the best in many situations. I used to use one shot quite a bit, but I almost never use it now and the 1DX rewards me with about a 98% hit rate even with some very difficult shots at 85 f/1.2 or 200 f/2. That hit rate is after approximately 100K shots on my 1DX. Yes, I shoot quite a bit too.

These videos might help understand the complex auto focus system on the 1DX. I am still trying to learn what settings are best for each type of situation. Get it right and you should get killer sharp images.

http://learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/eos_1dx_tutorials.shtml

If you use a tool like FoCal then you can test auto focus consistency which should help you understand what focus points are more consistent and if your lens is working properly.


----------



## Richard Lane (Sep 13, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> I've been using the 1D X for a month and a half now... My last was 1D IV.
> The cropped sensor, being smaller, might be sharper all around. I don't know. I am also seeing more distortion, vignetting and blur on the edges. Something i never got on a 1.3 crop sensor...
> 
> I am getting the 24-70 F2.8L II tomorrow from Adorama.


Definitely try AFMA first! 

I also have the 24-70mm f/2.8L, 7D, MKIV and 1DX and yes the 24-70mm looks better on the 7D and MKIV since the crop factor will cut out the softness and Vignetting at the edges. Since your focus is sharp in the center, it's probably just that the FF snesor is exposing the flaws of the 24-70mm, coupled with a poor AFMA mismatch. So, congrats on the new version II lens, which has been reported to be sharper than version I.

As far as the AF is concerned. The 1DX is the fastest and best AF camera that I have ever used. The 1DX, like most cameras will struggle a bit in low light, low contrast situations. So, lets take a look at your settings. I never let the camera choose the AF point automatically. So, I use single point for stationary subjects and single point with either 4 or 8 surrounding points for AI Servo tracking, and then I adjust the various cases depending on the target. The only time that I would use one of the smaller Zone AF settings would be for a bird in flight or Aircraft with a clear uncluttered sky.

However, the camera should be bang on with single point and One Shot for stationary subjects.

Rich

Edited: You should also update your firmware to 1.0.6 (if you haven't already) so that if you do need AFMA then the settings will be retained properly.


----------



## Caleb Luke (Sep 13, 2012)

Agreed with everyone else. I was experiencing similar issues with my 1DX and decided to use FoCal on all of my lenses to ensure that wasn't the problem (or at least A problem). Doing this helped tremendously, even more so with my third party lenses than Canon glass. Here's a few shots from a 5K this past weekend via 1DX and 70-200 2.8 II, most of them were keepers in regards to focus. The second shot was also in a forest overhang so it was quite dark in the original RAW file:

https://d268z752dz6xrf.cloudfront.net/memberdata/21820/1024x1024_wm_40_east_25_1_2182013475578442298_1465178488.jpg

https://d268z752dz6xrf.cloudfront.net/memberdata/21820/1024x1024_wm_40_east_25_1_2182013474182404925_1080329962.jpg

Like others mentioned, I too am also trying to get a firmer grasp on all of the AF capabilities...There are so many options. I used AF Scenario 3 with AI Servo for the above, if recall correctly.


----------



## dengor (Sep 13, 2012)

There are I asked for AF accuracy for 1D4vs1DX earlier. In my opinition only 5 center column have enough 2.8 accuracy. But nobody agreed for me. I think in different cases it is more visible. Of course in bird shooting where object is far away it is less to jujge dismiss. In portrait photo, at *center point only* is too. And in diff cases may be sighnificant difference in accuracy 2.8vs5.6 which 1DX capable to. Nobody tried this. And clamed me. There are a lot of photographers don`t understand is the photo completely in focus or not (especcialy if whey haven`t try 1D`s before). The crops is more blurry. The full frame has narrower depth of focus. It is second possible case I think.


----------



## hammy (Sep 13, 2012)

http://learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/eos_1dx_tutorials.shtml

watch this one, it might help with itr AF setting.


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 14, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> I agree that you need to make sure you have AFMA set for your lens. I would also recommend learning a new way to focus your shots since the 1DX has a ton of settings when it comes to auto focus and using one shot is probably not the best in many situations. I used to use one shot quite a bit, but I almost never use it now and the 1DX rewards me with about a 98% hit rate even with some very difficult shots at 85 f/1.2 or 200 f/2. That hit rate is after approximately 100K shots on my 1DX. Yes, I shoot quite a bit too.
> 
> These videos might help understand the complex auto focus system on the 1DX. I am still trying to learn what settings are best for each type of situation. Get it right and you should get killer sharp images.
> 
> ...


Thanx for your comment. I will get going on the micro adjustments. Hopefully the 24-70 II will be better as well...
And, FoCal is only for PC :-\
I think I have to adjust my way of working... Which sucks since I've been working this way for 9 years and never had these many problems. I shoot models. I can't stop a paid photoshoot to check every photo on the camera, nor I want to slow down. It sucks when you are reviewing the photos on the computer and you have good poses and good expressions and the photos are unusable... It makes u feel bad.
This is my first Full Frame camera and I am kind of regretting it. Basically a cropped sensor has the best part of the sensor. The other 30% is the vignetting and distortion that nobody needs. 
If you look closely at the focusing points on the image, they only cover 50% of the actual center of the frame. They should spread out the points, like on the 1D IV to cover more area. 
If you are trying to focus on a face, shooting a full length body, the closest focusing point will be under the neck. Unless the model is wearing a shirt that contrasts with her skin or a necklace or something that the camera can pick up as a contrasty focusing point, the photo will be out of focus. Here is a sample to illustrate my point...
I wish Canon had a cropped shooting mode like Nikon. :-X


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> A
> 
> F
> 
> ...



Thanx I will definitely try it! Cheers


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 14, 2012)

Caleb Luke said:


> Agreed with everyone else. I was experiencing similar issues with my 1DX and decided to use FoCal on all of my lenses to ensure that wasn't the problem (or at least A problem). Doing this helped tremendously, even more so with my third party lenses than Canon glass. Here's a few shots from a 5K this past weekend via 1DX and 70-200 2.8 II, most of them were keepers in regards to focus. The second shot was also in a forest overhang so it was quite dark in the original RAW file:
> 
> https://d268z752dz6xrf.cloudfront.net/memberdata/21820/1024x1024_wm_40_east_25_1_2182013475578442298_1465178488.jpg
> 
> ...



Cool shots! Unfortunately FoCal is only for PC. I am on a Mac.


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 14, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> I agree that you need to make sure you have AFMA set for your lens. I would also recommend learning a new way to focus your shots since the 1DX has a ton of settings when it comes to auto focus and using one shot is probably not the best in many situations. I used to use one shot quite a bit, but I almost never use it now and the 1DX rewards me with about a 98% hit rate even with some very difficult shots at 85 f/1.2 or 200 f/2. That hit rate is after approximately 100K shots on my 1DX. Yes, I shoot quite a bit too.
> 
> These videos might help understand the complex auto focus system on the 1DX. I am still trying to learn what settings are best for each type of situation. Get it right and you should get killer sharp images.
> 
> ...



I agree it is complex. Changing the way I work because the camera can't keep up is kind of a let down. Maybe simple is better. I never missed a shot, either in AI Servo or One Shot with the 1D IV. I am seeing 20% of my work ruined. 
I will try the AFMA and the AI Servo but to tell u the truth, I am disappointed. Specially about the low light focus search... The camera just doesn't want to focus, period. :'(


----------



## wopbv4 (Sep 14, 2012)

Huhhm, 24-70.

I do have an issue when the lens focusses on a far away object, close by is fine.
I read an article about field curvature , see :

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/528-canon2470f28ff?start=1

Now that I know about it, I notice it almost always when making landscape. Manually focussing on "hyperfocal distance" solves this problem. 

Bought a TS-24 for landscape.


Anyway, in day to day life , I do not have a problem with 1DX 24-70 L (mark 1). It is spot on apart from the phenoma described above.

The first 24-70 where notorious as there were many bad ones among them????


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 14, 2012)

wopbv4 said:


> Huhhm, 24-70.
> 
> I do have an issue when the lens focusses on a far away object, close by is fine.
> I read an article about field curvature , see :
> ...


 thanx for your reply. Interesting analysis of the lens. 
I hope the new one has better IQ :/


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 14, 2012)

So far I've been getting the best results yet from any body for one shot mode AF from my 5D3 (similar to 1DX AF). 
I haven't done much model type stuff yet though so even for one shot, my results are still tentative though.

I did see a few weird things during AI Servo which I am not sure about yet though. I have tested that in real world usage even less yet.


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 14, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> So far I've been getting the best results yet from any body for one shot mode AF from my 5D3 (similar to 1DX AF).
> I haven't done much model type stuff yet though so even for one shot, my results are still tentative though.
> 
> I did see a few weird things during AI Servo which I am not sure about yet though. I have tested that in real world usage even less yet.


I don't understand. You prefer Servo or one shot?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> Unfortunately FoCal is only for PC. I am on a Mac.



I'm a Mac user, too - I run FoCal in a Windows virtual machine (Parallels) on my 17" MBP. Works great. 

Also, they should have a Mac version soon.


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately FoCal is only for PC. I am on a Mac.
> ...


Yes I saw they have a Mac version coming.
Thanx!


----------



## Richard Lane (Sep 14, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> Hopefully the 24-70 II will be better as well...
> 
> This is my first Full Frame camera and I am kind of regretting it. Basically a cropped sensor has the best part of the sensor. The other 30% is the vignetting and distortion that nobody needs.



I see what you mean her face looks soft, but it looks like her left foot is in focus. So, perhaps it's just a focal plane, AFMA issue. I don't think you made a mistake at all switching to full frame. It's not that the crop sensor uses the best part of the sensor, it's actually that the crop sensor doesn't use the worst part of the lens. So, you didn't give up anything by switching to FF, however, you are just more aware of the limitations of your lens now. I'm pretty sure that once you AFMA your old lens or get the new lens, then your problem should go away. I also wanted to reassure you that the 1DX is a much better camera than the MKIV and once you get the new 24-70mm II, I think you will be thrilled.

Rich


----------



## JimKarczewski (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't seem to have a lot of issues with the 1Dx but I rarely use the 24-70 on it unless absolutely necessary. Typically I'm using a 70-200IS (v1) or that with a 1.4x TCIII or the 16-35/2.8II.

The problem I've had with focusing is a weird one with the 1Dx. If it's an L lens, focus (l was second shooting a wedding and playing around as I could!) sharp, quick and a dream in a very dark hall using only single shot mode with a 580EXII attached set to NOT fire but using it only for the AF assist beam.

Throw on a 50/1.4 or 85/1.8 and it would take upwards of 4-6 seconds to lock focus and even then it wasn't always right.  

While I know this doesn't help, I'm still trying to figure a lot of this out as well.. Since I've had my 1Dx for about a month as well. At least my sports shooting has gone from 20% keepers for focusing to 80%! That's a hell of a complete and complicated focus system!


----------



## DrDeano (Sep 14, 2012)

I too was a bit worried about the focusing prowess of the 1DX. Tried to manually AFMA, just as bad... Then I picked up FoCal and spent a weekend tuning all my lenses. Now, focus hit and it hits accurate. 

For reasons I cannot explain, the 1DX seems to be much more sensitive to needing accurate AFMA settings than the 5DII. If I might hypothesize, I would say the focus is so much more accurate than previous systems that if your lenses are not tuned to the body, you will get poor results. The 5DII seemed to be more about luck with focusing, the 1DX is about precision.


----------



## rafaelsynths (Sep 14, 2012)

What the heck is an AFMA? Is that like a configuration feature on the camera so the camera gets the lens comfortable with the new sensor?
Help out a newb please?


----------



## pwp (Sep 14, 2012)

AFMA. It an acronym for autofocus microadjustment. The term has recently jumped into common usage. Newer Canon DSLR's have the built in function that enables accurate calibration of lens to body. Rather than go into a full explanation here, Google it and read up. 

-PW


----------



## Caleb Luke (Sep 14, 2012)

rafaelsynths said:


> What the heck is an AFMA? Is that like a configuration feature on the camera so the camera gets the lens comfortable with the new sensor?
> Help out a newb please?



Here you go, sir: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Photography-Tips/AF-Microadjustment-Tips.aspx


----------

